# Fresh Bobcat Urine.......



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Can anyone tell me a good supplier of fresh bobcat urine? No brown looking stuff......I usually harvest the bladders of my catches. I am running low. Thanks!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you could try MN trapline products. they have bob urine, but it's a bit darker. 
http://www.minntrapprod.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=507_485_100
I know what you're looking for but I don't think that you'll find a pure urine without crap in it. The way they collect it's almost impossible. Unless you cut the bladder out and empty it that way.

good luck.

xdeano


----------

